# Most notorious serial killer in Canada's history, Robert Pïckton, moved to Quebec prison



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...prison-according-to-victim-s-family-1.4719021

So yea, the most notorious Canadian serial killer, Robert Willie Pickton, has been moved to a maximum security jail in Quebec province
If I got it right, he was threatened in his former prison

For those who don't know him, Bob Pickton was sentenced for 6 murders, but is suspected of 49 murders. All his victims are prostitute from Vancouver. After raping them, he killed them and fed their bodies to pigs he was raising on his farm


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

I just learned this from news
The prison of Port-Cartier, where Pickton got transfered, held notorious Quebecois killer

Guy Turcotte, a cardiologue who killed his two childrens after his wife divorced
On his first trial, Turcotte got away of justice by faking mental illness after drinking windshield washer
After his acquittal, a massive movement in Quebec got launched about what mental illness really is
After finding some troubles between the judge and jury, Guy Turcotte got a second trial for the same accusation. He got sentenced for 2 second degree murders, life sentence with minimal of 17 years of prison

Russell Williams, which I don't know a lot about, but heres what I remember.
Williams was raping women and killing them and was stealing their lingeries. He was doing "selfies" of him wearing those bra and string...

And finally, Luka Rocco Magnotta. who got sentenced for a first degree murder after cutting his boyfriend head, legs and arms, and sending his body part to many politician, including former Canadian prime minister Stephen Harper
Magnotta was arrested in a coffee saloon in germany

So yea, lot of crazy people in this jail


----------

